# Pot splashing (splattering) way too much??!



## iizman (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi,

I bought a Big 28cm Teflon coated pot and for the first 2 times I tried cooking in it, it splashed like crazy. The third use was a bit OK not as bad though but it did still splash. It is very hard cooking in it because one hand was holding the lid to stop it from splashing in my face and the other hand to stir.

I have an electric stove, so I lowered it from 3 to 2 to 1 but even on low heat it splashes the same as if it was on 3. I am really confused and wondering why? It splashed on my skin and it really hurts and nearly got into my eye. Please help.

This has never happened with all my other pots. This is my first Teflon though so maybe it is normal for Teflon coated pots to splash?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2008)

What's in the pot that's splashing?  Water, oil, other?


----------



## iizman (Oct 17, 2008)

Firstly, I sauteed some onions in a bit of oil...that was OK, no splashing.

When I started putting water and curry powder to make some chicken curry...it started splashing all over my kitchen its ridiculous. It splashed right until my chicken curry was finished. So for about 40 minutes of splashing...Is this normal?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2008)

When you add water to hot oil, the temperature of the oil is much higher than the boiling point of water so when the waer hits the oil it is immediately vaporizes, turns into steam, and expands causing the 'explosions' that make oil and water splash all over the place. 

Consider using less oil and adding the liquid later, when there are more things in the pot to prevent the splashing.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, sometimes adding stuff to hot oil will cause splattering. We have a splattergaurd to help keep things under control. It's basically a wire ring with a mesh screen.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 17, 2008)

iizman, I guess you mean "splattering". I haven't heard of this happening in teflon more than other materials. But I do know what you mean about it hurting. This happens to me when I make pasta sauce at even the lowest temp. Sorry, now advice here for you.


----------



## iizman (Oct 17, 2008)

yes, splattering is the correct word.

But I have cook many many times in other pots, putting water to hot oil and it only splatters a bit and then goes away, but this splatters all the way until the chicken is cook. And I am not talking normal splatters, really heavy ones where you open the lid and the whole rangehood gets splattered. Horrible.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2008)

If the surface of the chicken is moist, that's another source of splattering.  I can ensure you the non-stick coating has nothing to do with the problem.  The shape of the pan may be a contributing factor.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 17, 2008)

shape of pan and also what kind of metal?  a thin pan with hot spots will splatter more than a good thick one with better heat diffusion. But a splatter guard is a great tool to cut down on the mess.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Oct 17, 2008)

iizman said:


> where you open the lid and the whole rangehood gets splattered.


 
Putting a lid on the pan will result in condensation build up on the underside of the lid. When you remove the lid, the water droplets fall back into the pan, creating more splatter. Try putting the lid on askew to let some of the vapor escape.


----------

